# How ironic how 'tires' are involved again.



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)

30 years ago today after our wedding reception we went to our home.  He told me he had to go run an errand.  (On a Saturday?)  And on our wedding day?  When he came back home he told me he went and bought new tires!  I was stunned.  Couldn't it have waited?!?

02-08-2022   He's out running errands again.  Getting both cars inspected.  He hasn't changed!

He did it again.  Hubby left his bride and took off. lol I started to get worried and went to where he was getting my car inspected.  Well, they pulled his legs!  They told him they couldn't do it because the TIRES were too old!  I don't even drive the dang car!  

Omg, when he walked in I asked him if his vehicle needed tires (we bought both vehicles within days).  I rest my case.  They fooled him.

Ok, I need to relax now.


----------



## Trila (Feb 8, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> 30 years ago today after our wedding reception we went to our home.  He told me he had to go run an errand.  (On a Saturday?)  And on our wedding day?  When he came back home he told me he went and bought new tires!  I was stunned.  Couldn't it have waited?!?
> 
> 02-08-2022   He's out running errands again.  Getting both cars inspected.  He hasn't changed!
> 
> ...


I'm heading for bed...thanks for the laugh before I go to sleep!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 8, 2022)

Trila said:


> I'm heading for bed...thanks for the laugh before I go to sleep!


I'm glad I made you laugh @Trila     Sweet dreams.  I'll probably be dreaming of 'tires'.


----------



## Trila (Feb 9, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm glad I made you laugh @Trila     Sweet dreams.  I'll probably be dreaming of 'tires'.


I think you've had enough tire thoughts for now...there must be something better to fill your dreams!


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> I think you've had enough tire thoughts for now...there must be something better to fill your dreams!


I dreamt of diamonds early this morning.  I wonder what that means?  I think it was because my middle sister was telling me about the upgrade of wedding rings and a gold necklace her hubby bought her.  

I am happy with my wedding rings.


----------



## Trila (Feb 9, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I dreamt of diamonds early this morning.  I wonder what that means?  I think it was because my middle sister was telling me about the upgrade of wedding rings and a gold necklace her hubby bought her.
> 
> I am happy with my wedding rings.


....that's better than dreaming about tires!


----------

